# Bradley Cooper as Lenny



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

From Broadway World:

"Netflix has acquired all rights to Bradley Cooper's untitled Leonard Bernstein film, according to Deadline. Cooper will direct, star in and produce the film from the script he co-wrote with Josh Singer. Cooper has been working closely with Bernstein's children, Jamie, Alexander and Nina, for the past two years on the film.

"The drama spans over 30 years in telling the story of the marriage between Bernstein and his wife, Felicia Montealegre."

Looking at the photo of Cooper with the article, I see some resemblance.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

30 years of Bernstein? That's cramming a lot of life into an hour and a half.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Yes - forget the idea of a movie, we should be getting a ten-part TV blockbuster instead!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Yes - forget the idea of a movie, we should be getting a ten-part TV blockbuster instead!


If they can do one about Fosse . . .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Did they? Unlikely we'll ever get it shown this side of the pond, though.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Does this help?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Whos-Got-t...1?keywords=Fosse/Verdon&qid=1579908364&sr=8-1


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Certainly an option to consider. Thank you.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> From Broadway World:
> 
> "Netflix has acquired all rights to Bradley Cooper's untitled Leonard Bernstein film, according to Deadline. Cooper will direct, star in and produce the film from the script he co-wrote with Josh Singer. Cooper has been working closely with Bernstein's children, Jamie, Alexander and Nina, for the past two years on the film.
> 
> ...


Bradley Cooper as Bernstein? Crap. Clive Owen would have been a better choice.


----------

